
Configuring a Standalone Plan 9 CPU Server - pmoriarty
http://plan9.bell-labs.com/wiki/plan9/Configuring_a_Standalone_CPU_Server/index.html
======
kayman
I'd like to play with Plan9. Some of its concepts are very interesting.

Ideally, I'd like to have a test bed running on a raspberry PI or rent a VPS
in the cloud to play with it.

Other than playing with it, if someone has some production uses for it I'd
like to hear their feedback.

Until you being using something regularly, I find the exploration can only
take you so far.

~~~
Thetawaves
The 9p protocol does not do well with high latency links. I advise against
using a VPS for this purpose.

~~~
kayman
Thanks. I tried following this guide:

[http://blog.m104.us/post/34434621914/up-and-running-with-
pla...](http://blog.m104.us/post/34434621914/up-and-running-with-plan-9-on-
os-x)

But I get a bunch of lib9.h errors:

1 error generated.

rregsub.c:1:10: fatal error: 'lib9.h' file not found

#include <lib9.h>

~~~
aap_
That article isn't about Plan 9 at all. It's about Inferno, a related but
distinct OS.

------
Aloha
I'm starting to think winter is the season of plan9, I remember a whole lot of
plan9 links last winter.

~~~
rcarmo
We all want a better computing model for Christmas, I guess.

